# Give Kisses?



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey guys, I wanted to train Kirby to give kisses. Does anybody know of a good strategy to go about doing so?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I just stuck my lips up to Jaid's face and he bit them. :lol: He demands for beaky kisses just about a hundred times a day


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I don't know... I never "taught" my boy, but he blows me kisses all the time when he is in a good mood. I guess he just learned to connect kisses with something good or positive (I blow him kisses too when he is a good boy).


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would make kissy noises at Cinnamon and she would chew on my lip. She just picked up on that's what that means. Never really did anything to reinforce it except to continue doing it.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I made kissy noises, working to slowly toward Joey's face, until I kissed his beak. It took quite a few attempts over a few weeks. He shied away a bit at first, but now loves having his beak and the top of his head kissed. If I am kissing the top of his head and stop befoe he is ready, he will headbutt my lips til I start again.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

My boy doesn't really "touch" me when he kisses me, he just blows me kisses (makes kiss-like noises) from a short distance (for example from my shoulder). I can even predict when it's going to happen because his crest goes flat apart from the tip and he opens his eyes really wide - then he blows me kisses.


----------

